# Default Is this the same machine? I really don't know. (La Pavoni Help)



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/LaPavoni-TOD...ords=la+pavoni

http://www.amazon.co.uk/La-Pavoni-Eu...ords=la+pavoni


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

In short yes...


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

In long is it still yes?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No actually it is yeeeeeeeeeeeeeees


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> No actually it is yeeeeeeeeeeeeeees


The man from Rome he say yes !


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

I actually chuckled... Thanks coffeechap.


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Now been ordered, thanks guys.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

RagingMammoth said:


> Now been ordered, thanks guys.


Exciting,post up some pics when you get it !


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

I will, before it gets yanked away until christmas...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No just fabricate something else to put in the box and hide it in the garage or shed...


----------

